# GPS Handgerät



## Pikenoob (20. Dezember 2010)

Moin,
kann mir jemand ein kostengünstiges GPS Handgerät empfehlen, welches ich zum markieren meiner HOt Spots nutzen kann? Es gibt soooo viele. Max Preis sollte so bei 200,- liegen da ich mir noch ein Echolot zulegen will.

Danke und ein frohes angelausrüstungsreiches Fest!!!


----------



## luge (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: GPS Handgerät*

Hat dein Handy zufällig GPS?
Wenn ja könnte mein Artikel evtl relevant sein.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=201400

Gruß Luge


----------



## Waldemar (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: GPS Handgerät*

hallo,
schau mal dieses gerät.
das hatte ich im sommer für ne woche zum testen.
hat mir echt gut gefallen. wär für das was du vor hast völlig ausreichend.

http://www.compass24.de/web/catalog/shop/technik_elektronik_gps_handy/4724320


----------



## Pikenoob (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: GPS Handgerät*



luge schrieb:


> Hat dein Handy zufällig GPS?
> Wenn ja könnte mein Artikel evtl relevant sein.
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=201400
> 
> Gruß Luge



Leider ist mein 9,90 EUR Handy nicht dafür geeignet. Nach 4 versenkten Handys kaufe ich nur noch billig.


----------



## Pikenoob (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: GPS Handgerät*



Waldemar schrieb:


> hallo,
> schau mal dieses gerät.
> das hatte ich im sommer für ne woche zum testen.
> hat mir echt gut gefallen. wär für das was du vor hast völlig ausreichend.
> ...



Das sieht schon mal ganz gut aus. Danke.


----------



## stephan148 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: GPS Handgerät*

hast du nen navigationssystem?? Mit dem meisten kannste da auch deinen standpunkt markieren


----------



## Ravenclaw (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: GPS Handgerät*

Also ich hab mir wegen einem anderen Hobby das Garmin etrex Vista HCx zugelegt. Das ist echt klasse und super zu handhaben. 
Hat sogar einen Fisch-Modus der dir gute Zeiten anzeigt. 

http://www.amazon.de/Garmin-GPS-eTrex-Vista-HCx/dp/B000UH1YZ8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1294442613&sr=8-1

Werd es jaetzt auch für meine Angelausflüge nutzen. Dann findet man richtig tolle Plätze fast metergenau wieder. 



Lg Oli


----------



## pxrxx12 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: GPS Handgerät*

Nach heutigem Stand darf man sagen, dass die GPS Handgeräte, wie ein etrex oder Oregon "out" sind und in der nächsten Zeit an Marktpräsenz deutlich verlieren werden.
Grund : Die Smartphone werden immer besser und sind mittlerweile nicht nur als vollwertiges Strassenavi einzusetzen sondern auch als smarter Marineplotter. Voraussetzung: Android Betriebssystem (oder Apple OS)
*Beispiel 1:*
Garmin Oregon 450 kostet ca 280 Euro. Die passende Bluechart G2 Software z.B. für Norwegen Süd ca 220 Euro. 
Vorteile : Robust und wasserdicht
Nachteile: Teuer,kleiner Bildschirm(3 Zoll), langsame Verarbeitung

*Beispiel 2:*
Motorola Defy Smartphone Android ca 280 Euro
Navionics (Gold) 49xg Marinekarten für Android ganz Norwegen 23,90 Euro( kein Witz!)

Vorteile: Preiswert,wasser-und staubdicht (ISPX6),großer Bildschirm 3,7Zoll , schnelle Verarbeitung (800MHZ Prozessor), und alle anderen Handy und Smartphone Eigenschaften ZUSÄTZLICH.
Nachteile: Akkustromversorgung hat kürzere Standzeiten

Übrigens lässt sich das Smartphone mit dem Klebepad der KFZ Halterung auch prima auf einem Boot installieren und wer die Navionics Karten kennt, weiß, das es kaum etwas besseres gibt.

Natürlich ersetzt das Smartphone keinen der üblichen Chartplotter von Lowrance, Garmin oder Raymarine. Aber als Navigationshilfe für den Angelurlaub zu Land und zu Wasser ist es sehr gut zu gebrauchen.
Also wer eine GPS Gerät in dieser Richtung sucht, sollte sich das Motorola Defy einmal ansehen oder als Alternative auch das Garmin Nüviphone aA50, das allerdings kein Outdoor Gerät ist und deshalb gegen Wasser und Staub extra geschützt werden muss.


----------



## Sockeye (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: GPS Handgerät*

Magellan Triton 400, ca 130.-€ (gebraucht)
Magellan eXplorist 310 ca. 199.-€

Seekarten Norwegen, Schweden, Finnland KOSTENLOS!

..und IPX7, und guter SIRFIII Chipsatz... = guter Empfang und nicht gleich kaputt wenn er ins Wasser fällt.


VG
Sockeye


----------



## marlin2304 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: GPS Handgerät*



Pikenoob schrieb:


> Leider ist mein 9,90 EUR Handy nicht dafür geeignet. Nach 4 versenkten Handys kaufe ich nur noch billig.



Dann sollte das Gps schwimmfähig sein, sonst wird es teuer:

Ich benutze ein Garmin CX 60 und das ist einfach genial. 
Wenn du auf Farbe verzichten kannst, bekommst du ein 60er in SW unter 200 Euro.


----------



## Norge75 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: GPS Handgerät*

Hallo marlin 2304, 
 wie lange halten die Batterien in deinem CX 60?

Viele Grüße

Angler1975


----------



## marlin2304 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: GPS Handgerät*



Norge75 schrieb:


> Hallo marlin 2304,
> wie lange halten die Batterien in deinem CX 60?
> 
> Viele Grüße
> ...



In das Garmin kommen ja ganz normale AA Batterien. Ich habe mir Akku`s von Ansmann gekauft mit 2850 mAh und die halten drei Tage bei 8-9 Angelstunden auf dem Boot. 
Passend dazu habe ich auch ein Ansmann Ladegerät zugelegt welches die Akku`s auch in 1,5 Stunden wieder betriebsbereit macht.
Ich habe beim kauf des GPS extra darauf geachtet das es kein fest verbauter Akku hat wie z.B bei den alten Magellans.


----------



## Pikenoob (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: GPS Handgerät*

ich habe die letzten Tage und Wochen nur noch gelesen,gelesen und gelesen bis die Birne qualmte.
Jetzt bleibt mir nur noch zur Auswahl der Garmin 60CX, Garmin Etrex Vista HCX und zu letzt der SW Garmin 60. Der letzte ist aber genauso teuer wie der Vista. Was wenig Sinn machen würde. Den Vista gibts schon für 170. Der 60 CX gefällt mir auch. Den gibts für 205 zu kaufen. Ich geh ein Bier trinken und werf ne Münze.

Schönes WE und Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Wilma (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: GPS Handgerät*

Paree 12 schrieb:


paree12 schrieb:


> Nach heutigem Stand darf man sagen, dass die GPS Handgeräte, wie ein etrex oder Oregon "out" sind und in der nächsten Zeit an Marktpräsenz deutlich verlieren werden.
> Grund : Die Smartphone werden immer besser und sind mittlerweile nicht nur als vollwertiges Strassenavi einzusetzen sondern auch als smarter Marineplotter. Voraussetzung: Android Betriebssystem (oder Apple OS)
> 
> 
> ...


----------

